# Email notifications slow or non-existent...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I seem to have long delays getting email notifications of replies or sometimes don't get them at all. I only found this out as I went on some of the older 'View active topics' pages. It makes me look rude by not replying! :?

cheers guys

Rich


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi rich

not sure what's happening at the moment.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=136125

this thread brought it to jae's attention - have to agree tho an hour is far too long

hopefully jae is on it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive checked my pm relaying time and it around the 30 minute mark.


----------

